# Duyuru > Soygunlar >  Öok şeker işler bunlar

## bozok

*üok şeker işler bunlar*



*Kayseri şeker'i 2003'te özelleştirmeden alan Pancar Kooperatifi'nin Başkanı Ali üzışık adeta hanedanlık kurdu.*

12:55 | 17 Ağustos 2010 / *MİLLİYET*



Devlette 900 kişiyle çalışan şirkette bugün 2.300 personel var. Bunların dörtte biri üzışık'ın akrabası ve yakını 300 bin pancar çiftçisinin ortak olduğu Türkiye'nin 52'nci büyük şirketi Kayseri şeker'le ilgili Sanayi Bakanlığı'nın yürüttüğü raporda, Kayseri Pancar Ekicileri Kooperatifi'nin 2003 yılında özelleştirmeden satın aldığı Kayseri şeker'in, 7 yıl içinde Kooperatif Başkanı Vedat Ali üzışık'ın hanedanlığına dönüştüğünü ortaya koydu. Raporda Kayseri şeker'le ilgili çarpıcı tespitlere yer verildi. Buna göre 2003 yılında şirket devletteyken 900 olan çalışan sayısı üzışık yönetiminde 2 bin 300 kişiye yükseldi. Bu süreçte üzışık'ın 81 akrabası ve çoğu kendi köyünden 400'ün üzerinde yakını şirkette çalışmaya başladı.

*FERRARİLER, YALILAR ALDIRMIş* 
Kayseri şeker'deki özelleştirme sonrası başlayan denetimsiz harcama uygulamaları bununla da sınırlı kalmadı. Sanayi ve Ticaret Bakanlığı'nın müfettişlerinin incelemelerine göre üzışık'ın kendisi ve ali efradına toplam değeri 2 milyon euroyu (4 milyon lira) bulan 12 adet makam aracı alındı. Lüks araçlar arasında 4x4 jiplerden, Ferrari gibi lüks spor arabalara kadar birçok ünlü marka bulunuyor. Araçlar, üzışık'ın yakın çevresine de hizmet veriyor. Sanayi ve Ticaret Bakanlığı'nın raporunda Kayseri şeker'in Yönetim Kurulu Başkanı da olan Kooperatif Başkanı Vedat Ali üzışık şirketin satın alınmasının ardından adeta bir gayrimenkul zengini oldu. Bu dönemde kendi adına birçok ev satın alırken, şirkete de kendi kullanımı için inanılmaz ücretlere lüks ve gereksiz gayrimenkul alımları yaptı. üzışık'ın kendisi aldığı ve şirkete aldırdığı gayrimenkullerin sayısı 20'yi aşıyor. Bunlar arasında Mersin, İzmir, Ankara ve İstanbul'da alınan evler başı çekiyor. En dikkat çekici harcama ise şirketin İstanbul'daki lojmanı. Türkiye tarihinde ilk kez bir şirket lojman olarak Boğaz'dan yalı satın aldı. Kayseri'de kurulu şirket, Yönetim Kurulu Başkanı Vedat Ali üzışık'ın İstanbul'daki ziyaretlerinde kalması için, MHP'nin eski İstanbul Büyükşehir Belediye Başkan adayı Mimar Ahmet Vefik Alp'in Sarıyer'deki 10 milyon TL'lik Boğaz'a nazır yalısını aldı. Söz konusu yalı İstanbul Boğazı'nın en güzel mülkleri arasında yer alıyor.



...

----------

